# Trip to the Ukraine



## Don Kistler (Aug 1, 2009)

Brothers and sisters, I'm leaving Wednesday, Aug 5 for a two week trip to the Ukraine to work with church planters and pastors on basic theology and preaching skills. I'll be speaking on "The Character of God" as well as "Preaching and Pastoring."

I would appreciate prayers for good health, stamina, working with a translator, and finding food I recognize. 

Thank you for your prayerful support.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 1, 2009)

Dr. Kistler,

I can encourage you that when I was in the Ukraine in 1999, the food was excellent, especially the soup!


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Aug 1, 2009)

Praying for our Father to keep you under His wings throughout your journey. May you be poured out for His glory.


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 1, 2009)

We will be praying for you Dr. Kistler, and for the church in the Ukraine.


----------

